# Philosophy and the Gospel contrasted (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2019)

_Human_ Philosophy is common and obvious to every one that is indued with the gifts of Nature; but the _Wisdom_ of the Gospel is a Mystery, or hidden wisdom, because it is not understood by natural reason, as Human Philosophy, but by Supernatural Revelation.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 42.


----------

